

Carmivore becomes Codeable, gets a new landing page (launching in January) - tzaman
https://codeable.io/

======
StavrosK
I don't see the use of posting landing pages here. I know it's useful for to
get xposure, of course, but what's the interest for the reader?

Show HN is pretty interesting, but these sorts of posts always seem a bit
exploitative to me.

~~~
tzaman
Well, we know there's a lot of bloggers on HN, many of which use WP as their
platform. That makes them our target market.

~~~
StavrosK
Yes, but it's just an ad, the reader can't try it out.

~~~
tzaman
soon, but if you're eager I can individually show it to you :)

------
tzaman
Since we're quite fond of 'ship early, ship often' mantra, we decided to put
this landing page online, despite the fact that some things are still missing;
Social sharing and application form (for those who want to become contractors)
will be added in the following days.

Oh and yes, we're planning to launch January 7th.

